# world, hold on



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

*It was the song that came on pandora when I started to make this thread...

OK so here we go, I'll keep this like a picture book so people can follow real easy.

here was 3 years ago when I first got her:*




*A sad part of her past...thank God someone bought these off of me on ebay :laugh:*



*FK Konigsports, 3''TB, and new shoes*








*SOWO 2010!!!*





*took a free BMX bike and customized it to match the color scheme of the GLI just for fun (I do actually use the rack for trail riding :thumbup*



my brother sippin' on some choco milk







*How it was sitting as of two weekends ago all cleaned up and black stickers*







And then....this happened last thursday (7/21/11)

*I was rolling through an intersection when an old lady wanting to turn left (coming from opposite direction) in rush hour drove right into my fender :banghead:

This was 30 mins after I purchased The digital air lift kit from Brandon at Socal Stance Shop. We are working out the details on the kit right now as I work out getting the car fixed. :thumbup: Can't wait to get it going!

There are tons of other mods not mentioned (like the black suede headliner and doors ), mostly thanks to one of my good friends jwelty: owner of UROTUNING

So I guess after all that this is where the build for air and the rest of this car coming together will begin.

I plan to build a false floor and have the tank partially exposed. digi controller location is still to be determined as of now. I will post pics and updates as frequently as possible

The goal for this car is to keep it as clean and simple as possible...once the car is on air and I get it rolling the next step will be new shoes...everything beyond that will remain secret for now *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks for the support :thumbup: That GLI lip is just asking for a taste of pavement on its own terms :laugh:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

sucks you got hit  but awesome it wasnt your fault and youre still going air 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

thanks guys, I'm doing what I can to get ready without actually having the car 

below is the route I kind of want to go in terms of the floor, only I plan to dynamat it to help reduce noise.





obviously its going to be slightly different bc these are gti trunks, but after doing tons of reading and going through hundreds of pics this is the route I'm looking at going. I'm also planning on utilizing the wood frame to have storage capabilities for a jack and a few tools (including some spare coils :laugh for long trips...any recommendations for what size and what kind of wood to use?


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

thats one of the set ups I was looking at as well. Cant wait to watch yours come together opcorn:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

fender and other exterior parts were ordered for the repairs by the shop today. The FK konigsport is on backorder til aug 12 though so it might take longer to get the car back. The shop did say they were gonna roll the new fender for me tho :thumbup:


Sent from my TI 83 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

UPDATE: the bumper, hood, and driver door was resprayed and fender replaced. All mechanical damage is getting started tomorrow. Everything to start building the trunk is here except for the compressors (arriving friday) and tank (taking longer bc i requested a skinny).


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

andrew m. said:


> The song is called _World Hold On_ by Bob Sinclair. He has his own show on XM at night, it's pretty damn good.


hell yea!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see the car done:thumbup:


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

What happened to keeping this air **** a secret until we get it installed?? UR such a deutschbag!


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

oldskool1963vw said:


> What happened to keeping this air **** a secret until we get it installed?? UR such a deutschbag!


couldn't help myself


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

Billburt said:


> couldn't help myself


TWSS


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

build started 2 days ago...pics are soon to come. Car should be back in my hands by wed at the latest.


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome song :thumbup: nice trunk set up


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Thanks...it's not going to look quite like that tho...made some changes 


Sent from my TI 83 plus silver edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

almost back together!


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)




----------

